# Anyone currently at UCBerkeley or transferred from there?



## Daisuke89 (May 16, 2009)

Hello,

I'm deciding on whether I should go to UC Berkeley as an undergrad for their film studies program. I've been hearing pro's and con's about the program from all different people, so I was hoping I could get a little insight or advice on here.

I know that their program focuses mostly on theory and history of film and less on production. On one end, I can learn what works in movies and why good movies are they way they are and vice versa. But I also won't have access to as much production courses as other schools are offering.

After I get my B.A., I want to transfer, hopefully, to USC or UCLA. 

Anyways, if anyone could tell me what their experience was like at UCB or any other advice they can give me, I'd very much appreciate it! 

Thanks!


----------



## momotato (May 18, 2009)

I started my undergrad in film there.  I wanted to learn production/screenwriting, and since the school didn't offer any real classes in either I met with the department head to ask about internships:
Him, "Do you want to work in film?"
Me, "Yes"
Him, "I'll be frank with you, our department isn't what I'd like it to be, we are more of a rhetoric department that has film courses.  If you are serious about film I strongly suggest you go to a better school."

He then gave me a list of better schools, one of which was SFSU, which is just across the bay.  I ended up transferring to SFSU and was much happier.  SFSU surpasses Berkeley in both production and theory, and it's cheaper.


----------



## Daisuke89 (May 19, 2009)

Ah... I spoke to one of the advisors today and found out that the production courses aren't actually under the film department. It's actually in their journalism department.


----------



## Apooyo (May 25, 2019)

I will be attending UC Berkeley this fall as a Film and Media major. I've researched and checked out UC Berkeley's Film and Media websites regarding major requirements and expectations. However, I couldn't find anything about materials I will need to complete the courses. Can anyone tell me about what *supplies and materials *I will need? This also begs the question as to how much is the *average cost of attendance *for a Film and Media major?


----------

